# Placement of text on back/front of kids t-shirts (Urgent help needed please....)



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a slogan to print onto kids t-shirts for the ages of 9-10 and 11-12 years old.

I have a text of approx 9 letters across measuring 5 cm high. This text is required across the front of t-shirt & on the the upper back like how is on football and other sports shirts. Where should i be placing the text on the front & back? If you could let me know in cm from the collar or top of shirt that would be great.

I really need to know urgently. Thanks for any help.


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

I usually go 3 fingers down..,cm??


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the help...but sorry for sounding so stupid but could you give me that in cm or inches?

Should the front text be half way down in the middle of the shirt or a bit underneath the neck? I know on the back is high up but should it laso be high up on the front to?


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry, don't know cm...3 fingers front and 4-5 fingers back


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know cm, but we usually got 2-2.5 inches on front and 5inches on back, just depends on the design.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

woah...5 inches on the back is really low i think. The text measures about 27 cm across and is nearly 5 cm high. The text is very slightly curved into an arc like you would find on some sports stars names you get in basketball/football which sit nice and high on the shoulders...i still cant work out a perfect hieght though has i don't have a child to try it on so just going by eye...which is wrong is i really need to see the placement of the text when being worn!

But i tried 5 inches and that looks far to low down so i'm guessing maybe 2 - 2.5 inches on back and 2.5-3 inches on the front. Could this be about right?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I will usually start my print on a childs tee 2.5 inches down from the collar on the front, then with the back I will feel the bottom of the collar on the front, thru the shirt and go 2.5 down from there. This way you will get nice even placement from front to back. For me I like for them to be layed out and placed evenly. But that is just me


----------

